# New Alpine 2-din 3-way capable CDE-W265BT



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Interesting.. Thought I'd share. Non-touchscreen bare-bones face. Just surfing I stumbled on this new one from Alpine. Might already be covered in here. Might not. So here ya go for your guys looking at 80PRS alternatives.

CDE-W265BT

Appears to have a 149BT-similar preamp and features, but 3-way capable, 9-band parametric, TuneIt app controlled...



Crutchfield said:


> Crossover System: The Alpine CDE-W265BT offers a 2-way and 3-way crossover system setup for greater flexibility with various speaker system configurations.
> 
> *Allows you to setup a more complex 3-way crossover (High/Mid/Lows) network for stereo systems with separate tweeters, midranges, and subwoofers*; using low-level outputs of head unit only.
> 
> ...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

And apparently has a 1-din brother the CDE-164BT


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

So who wants an 80PRS I got from Crutch back in the summer and ran just testing for 1 week with all of maybe an hour of play-time? hehe.. Problem is, at the time I bought it where available at full-boat retail. Still has warranty though I imagine non-transferrable. hehehe. Kidding.. Kinda semi. I'd love that 2-din for the truck maybe.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Alpine finally stepping up to the plate..... YESS!! Except for one thing that bugs the hell out of me on any deck.... front usb port?!!!! :thumbdown:


Why clutter what could be a beautiful deck with a port that will have a flashing protrusion in the front? Rear is always better with stealth & durability in mind. No misguided movements to break anything hanging off the face. That's a pet peeve for me.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Can't tell for sure but it looks like it has an auto tune feature?

But only a 9-band EQ with no separate Left/Right like the 80PRS?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The 9 band parametric is Alpine's thing and if you pay attention to the frequencies available, it's a good one. Yes, l/r is still better but one can over look that if need be. I don't trust auto tune on anything. Perhaps the MS-8, but that's a horse of a different color. In a nut shell, Alpine is tired of Pioneer taking the drivers seat and wants back in. The question is,can they pull it off? But for a non dvd with a knob, I think they just upped the ante by a good bit. Pioneer has nothing to contend with on that level. Last one that did was Clarion (which sucked) and JVC (which was decent but largely limited by comparison).


For a price of $279, they almost had me knowing it would be around $250 elsewhere. The front port kills it for me. Had it been rear, it would be on the way!


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

Bayboy said:


> Alpine finally stepping up to the plate..... YESS!! Except for one thing that bugs the hell out of me on any deck.... front usb port?!!!! :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> Why clutter what could be a beautiful deck with a port that will have a flashing protrusion in the front? Rear is always better with stealth & durability in mind. No misguided movements to break anything hanging off the face. That's a pet peeve for me.


Some of us prefer them. A front USB port was a requirement when I bought my current receiver. Don't like it? Don't use it.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

toylocost said:


> Can't tell for sure but it looks like it has an auto tune feature?
> 
> But only a 9-band EQ with no separate Left/Right like the 80PRS?


No auto-tune that I saw (like my 80prs)  Sorry.

However, you can tune these Alpines with the TuneIt app which I played with a little though I'm bypassed straight to DSP so no need for it. I can say for tuning on the head unit itself, the tuneit app IMHO is great for tuning the head unit straight from your phone. Why more DSP makers don't do this, I dunno. It's easy, simple and gets it done.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

chucko58 said:


> Don't like it? Don't use it.


I won't..


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

See I totally agree.. What marketing genius keeps the companies using the cheap shiney blingy looks on the non-touch faceplates. That really bugs me. The 99RS is the only head unit around currently in anything other than a touchscreen, that I can really say is an attractively designed face. And I'll be glad when discs finally take the final nose-dive.. How I miss a sure enough good potentiometer volume control. But I'm weird like that. Funny I've been bitching about head units since I joined in '07. hmmm That might be telling me something.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

I wish alpine or Pioneer would make a receiever where the hpf for the high channels would go down to 250 Hz or so for full range speakers. I would love a simple setup with a sub, 8" mids, and 3" widebanders.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

WhereAmEye? said:


> I wish alpine or Pioneer would make a receiever where the hpf for the high channels would go down to 250 Hz or so for full range speakers. I would love a simple setup with a sub, 8" mids, and 3" widebanders.



It would take a company that actualize pats attention to the minority in car audio. Perhaps a lesser company when it comes to headunits. But I agree... the augmented wideband approach has been a big step for many and a headunit that can pull it off without sacrifice has yet to be seen.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Babs said:


> See I totally agree.. What marketing genius keeps the companies using the cheap shiney blingy looks on the non-touch faceplates. That really bugs me. The 99RS is the only head unit around currently in anything other than a touchscreen, that I can really say is an attractively designed face. And I'll be glad when discs finally take the final nose-dive.. How I miss a sure enough good potentiometer volume control. But I'm weird like that. Funny I've been bitching about head units since I joined in '07. hmmm That might be telling me something.


Exactly! The elegance of a deck isn't always about showing its features up front. Sometimes it is the simplicity in appearance while fooling the masses whats underneath the hood. Besides, I like to keep the flash drive hidden since it pretty much stays for extended periods while auditioning new jams or favorites. No need to be reminded that its right there during a drive.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

One thing I am VERY curious about...can it scroll through ipod menus/songs via the remote? This may seem small, but on more than a few Alpine models scrolling through menus/music via the display panel was a real bisch (especially the tough-screen decks). I currently use an older DD touch-screen Alpine deck (IVA-407) because I can just hold the remote and scroll through stuff without touching the screen or buttons...the deck responds much quicker via the remote than via touch-screen...all of the newer 'upgraded' DD's I've tried from Alpine this function is no longer available via remote control. 

This unit not being a touch-screen would probably be a little more responsive being all buttons...but it's nice to be able to just glance down and control/scroll through things just by holding the remote especially if you have long lists and have to scroll a bit to get to what you want.

Kenwood had a really nice control setup back in the day for their Music-Keg. Via the remote up, down, left, right arrows you could scroll through your whole music library:

Up and down toggled the albums which were all in alphabetical order by artist and album. If the artist had more than one album, then they were in alphabetical order under that artist. Left and right toggled the song. There was an automated voice that would tell you the artist and album as you would scroll so you didn't even need to look at the deck until you reached the album you were searching for....it was very user-friendly.

Also I agree with the lack of a rear USB option as a 'minus'. I keep my music on a separate ipod that I keep in my sunglasses holder in my overhead light thingy, I ran the USB interface and cable from the rear of my current deck through the dash up the pillar etc then down into the sunglasses compartment and there it stays. So the front being the ONLY option kinda sucks.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

That's one thing I do like about the JVC R900BT. May not have much for an EQ & xover (does have t/a though), but the simplicity of the non flashy face and the option of front & rear usb. I put the bluetooth dongle in the front and its barely noticeable. You have to see it to appreciate it. I have the flash drive snaked out to the glove compartment. For prying eyes it looks like little of nothing. The screen is also switchable from positive to negative, easily matching interior lighting. Only thing I wish was the volume knob was black.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I wish they'd bring back the styling of the 9835. that was the last alpine I loved. I'm not too keen on the styling of the new ones. That being said they don't look cheap like the face of the Prs80 so I will give them an e for effort.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

1. No L/R EQ, no care. 

2. Only 6/12db slopes, seriously?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Fast1one said:


> 1. No L/R EQ, no care.
> 
> 2. Only 6/12db slopes, seriously?




Yeah... the slopes are a big letdown. Lesser decks do better than that. I still give them credit for trying, but coming from Alpine one would expect more. Perhaps there is another version (upgrade) in the mix?


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

You mean like an f#1 remake...?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Okay! Good to know the negative details to consider it in the future.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

WhereAmEye? said:


> You mean like an f#1 remake...?


Sure, it would be nice if they even did that, but at least produce something that can compete on the lower levels they're getting beat up on. With Clarion & Pioneer being the only real competitors for that price range (Kenwood dropped the ball by simply not adding a lpf for the mid), you would think Alpine had an answer for. Last good one was the 9887 and that's been how long??


At the same time, this also signifies the death of single din capable units since we're starting to see more & more double dins capable of 3-way. This is what many have asked for so....


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah I agree. But I mean it should be argued that alpine did the 9887 before Pioneer made the 80prs so it's not Pioneer that started the affordable head unit eq revolution.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

If you go way back, there were several offerings from different companies. The 80prs is just the dagger. It's predecessors ran for a bit more, but their presence was definitely felt. That race is dead now.. we'll be lucky to see another single din emerge. The double din race is on now. Only issue is touchscreen popularity overshadows the desires of the minority asking for a elegant unit such as this new Alpine. Clarion tried, but failed miserably. Pioneer has ignored it, putting it's efforts into popularity. Touchscreens aren't for everyone, but everyone wants a touchscreen..


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I really like these two radios by WHY did they not put the LCD display from the 149BT in them? I really want that double din for my daily driver but I would have a hard time replacing it with something with a lesser display. 

ugh. I'll probably end up buying it anyway but hopefully there will be a higher end model with the LCD next year.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Was super excited, until seeing this picture:


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

These look much better than the photos in-person, and miles better than any non-screen 2DIN unit on the market by a long shot.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The black knob is the most attractive piece. Everyone else does blingy chrome that stands out too much


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> I wish they'd bring back the styling of the 9835.... ...don't look cheap like the face of the Prs80


That's probably about 99% of us in these forums I believe on both accounts. 



Bayboy said:


> The double din race is on now.


No joke.. I'm even thinking appradio and throwing in the towel.



chithead said:


> Was super excited, until seeing this picture:


Yeah it does make ya wonder. Who do they market this to, and why would they put Alpine's name on that face? Even if it sounds freakin' great, someone needs to get the marketing guys out of the design dept and get some old-schoolers in there, or maybe I'm just old. uh.. Yeah, I am that.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Knob in the middle just sucks (although I suppose it satisfies left and right hand drive cars equally). That display is out my 1989 clock radio. Why not use the 149bt display or bio-lite? Even an AMOLED or small lcd would be cool. Looks like they could've put in some chicklets too. Sorry just rambling, but that deck could be much nicer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The whole idea of a 2 din plain jane deck is simplicity and not having all of the bling. They just didn't execute this well. Central knob is cool imo. The face would have been better if it was matte black though and do something about that source & bass lighted buttons. The screen.... well, I'm not sure what the heck they tried to accomplish with that dot matrix. That's going back too dang far! Still, I give them some credit... not much


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

it's defiantly an upgrade from the W235BT but it's not quite there yet. I agree the face needs to be matte and the two square knobs are terrible. The single square knobs on the single din radios look great IMO, but two of them don't work here.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Just happened to catch these and sent a link to the images for my wife for feedback. She actually likes the single DIN more than the DD. I tend to agree. 

She currently has a CDE-147BT in her car, and I know she would never give up the physical station buttons to go active, nor would she want to invest in a stand alone DSP for her car. I've considered moving my DEH-80PRS over, but I think it would be too clunky for her (especially because she adjusts the subwoofer level quite often). My current plan was to bi-amp some components passively in her car to make use of the time alignment for both front and rear channels to drive the front components. Swapping over to the CDE-164BT could be an option. 

*CDE-147BT*









*CDE-164BT*









I actually prefer the simpler styling, volume knob placement and lack of USB port on the CDE-147BT, but I think the CDE-164BT could be a good compromise between the DEH-80PRS and her current head unit.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Agreed. As funky as the Alpine's are, it's a far easier learning curve than the 80PRS. Been considering moving the PRS back in my car, but the 149BT is just so easy. Feeding a DSP anyway on one RCA so much of the tuning would be wasted. Unless I pull the Helix for 3-way duty in my truck project. May end up doing that since the taco's doors and sails are screaming for a 3-way front stage with tweets, small mids and possibly 8's even.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I guess the best thing coming from these is the hope that the 149's replacement will most likely be 3 way compatible. We'll probably have to wait until next year though.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I get the impression the 164 is just that... An active capable 149. Might be wrong though.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Babs said:


> I get the impression the 164 is just that... An active capable 149. Might be wrong though.


no HD radio or large LCD screen with flip down face. I think it's more on par with the 147. the 147 also seems to be discontinued now too.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Good points


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I was also looking forward to this deck and visited a local shop who pushes alpine as their main line thus my hope is they would have one in their boards.

They did.. I played with the unit for a few minutes and didn't like it at all. Buttons all feel extremely cheap to the point I do not see how this thing would hold up over the long haul. The number of times I walk into best buy and see the volume knobs missing... I feel sooner rather then later this deck would follow suite.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Seems to be a trend anymore. Scrimping on the faceplate. It's a shame. The 80PRS is prime example. Great head unit with a "Walmart special" $2 face and controls. Seems like only way to avoid is by a touchscreen and even then I read one appradio 4 reviewer complain.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Best buy always stocks the lower end models and they really do have pretty crappy face plate quality. My 149 is a lot higher quality than the lower best buy models. I would think that 164 would be decent quality though.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah I was impressed with my 149 face and UI, compared to the 80PRS. I'm going to pull the 80PRS out of the box though and give it another try.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

qwank said:


> no HD radio or large LCD screen with flip down face. I think it's more on par with the 147. the 147 also seems to be discontinued now too.


Yep, yep and yep. The 147 has also been discontinued for probably close to a year. Sad really, because it was a decent option and a better choice than the CDE-154BT unit that "replaced" it. The CDE-164BT seems to be a step in the right direction, unless the build quality has suffered as much as Viggen implied. At least the features are a step in the right direction compared to the step back in the 154. 

It will be interesting to see if there is are a couple of CDE-HD16_BT units on their way to replace the current 148 and 149.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

rton20s said:


> It will be interesting to see if there is are a couple of CDE-HD16_BT units on their way to replace the current 148 and 149.


I bet there will be. They can't get here fast enough though. I only bought the 149 in October but I really want to move it from my daily driver to my winter beater so I can finally retire my 9833, and hopefully go active in my daily.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

why can't they do something on this idea for a double din?


----------



## adam_rostron (Jun 14, 2014)

guys I have one of the 164 on my soundboard.

Is there anything you want me to check/confirm for you? As with everything alpine the instructions do not explain how everything works clearly.

I'll explain one thing... their wording for 2 way and 3 way is a bit different than what you would expect.

You can't run a 3 way active off this unit as, only a 2 way active.... well you could but I'll explain.

The unit has 3 pre-outs and these are the filters available on each one while in 3 way mode.

SUBW Low Pass only
Rear Low pass and High pass
Front. High pass only. 

So effectively you can only run the unit in a setup where you had a mid bass, tweeter and a sub. The only way you could run a 3 way active is if you had the sub and your midbass driver playing the same frequencies, or you had no sub at all and were happy for your midbass to play with a LPF only. 

Under the units 2 way crossover mode you get..

Front HPF 20hz >200
Rear HPF 20hz >200
Sub LPF up to 200HZ


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

****


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd be interested if the output quality rivals the 149BT regardless of filter capability. How do they sound through the RCA's? 

Also as website pics are photoshopped and misleading, how are the faces? And how is the UI? Are they head units respectable enough to be in a serious nice car?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

qwank said:


> why can't they do something on this idea for a double din?


Or bring the green back.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

adam_rostron said:


> guys I have one of the 164 on my soundboard.
> 
> Is there anything you want me to check/confirm for you? As with everything alpine the instructions do not explain how everything works clearly.
> 
> ...


I think we always say 3 way but really mean 2 way. I see it happen all the time and yes, I do it too. 

if you could post some real life pictures of it up that would be nice.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

qwank said:


> I think we always say 3 way but really mean 2 way. I see it happen all the time and yes, I do it too.
> 
> if you could post some real life pictures of it up that would be nice.


What we are confusing so often is that we only think about the component sets, and not the system as a whole. Both Alpine and Pioneer look at this from a systems approach, which is most appropriate. Both this new Alpine and the current active capable head units (save for the DEX-P99RS) are all "3-Way" active capable. 

Tweeters, midwoofers, subwoofers... 3-way. A 3-way component system (tweeter, midrange, midbass) plus subwoofer would require a "4-way" capable head unit, like the DEX-P99RS or a stand alone processor. At least, in order to handle all of the crossovers and time alignment on a single device. We've all seen the posts of people trying to make the DEH-80PRS and other 3-way capable head units work outside of their intended tweeter + mid + sub design parameters. 

And yes... we all want pics!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

what the big deal with front usb port? if you scared braking something use extension cord like this 8" USB 2 0 Male Right Angle Up Position to Female Extension Cable Ad U46 | eBay


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> what the big deal with front usb port? if you scared braking something use extension cord like this 8" USB 2 0 Male Right Angle Up Position to Female Extension Cable Ad U46 | eBay


For me it has nothing to do with breaking something. It has everything to do with aesthetics. Who wants a USB flash drive or or cable hanging off of the front of the head unit? I certainly don't. (Another positive for the 147/8/9.) 

I understand the "convenience" of a front mount USB. However, it is simple enough to route a USB cable inside the dash to a more aesthetically pleasing and equally convenient location.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah it's just not very pretty or clean. Depends on the car also.. If the head unit is high, but the dash has an existing USB port or a good spot for it down low, then rear-USB is more better by far. Not a deal-breaker but just not ideal. I do kinda dig the 80PRS having a mini jack aux port on the face though for one reason.. Plug in is easy for running sweep tones from REW via laptop. Other than that, rear ports are certainly cleaner.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Yuck. That "SOURCE" button is just as bad as I thought. The chrome trim in the 147/8/9 looks so much nicer. The button just looks so big and cheap with those beveled edges.  I'm all for good ergonomics, but there was nothing wrong with the previous design. 

I'm still holding out hope for a nicer 148/9 upgrade with a little nicer build and styling.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

So if I am reading this correctly I can do all of the tuning from my phone?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

You can on the previous versions (147/8/9). I'm sure you could do the same with this one. And I assume they will provide the option for bandpassing the mids on the new units.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

rton20s said:


> You can on the previous versions (147/8/9). I'm sure you could do the same with this one. And I assume they will provide the option for bandpassing the mids on the new units.


Amazing looking head unit, I just got a clarion 702 from crutchfield last week and totally had missed this thread. I had totally given up on alpine adding that bandpass crossover back 

Being able to do so much with the app makes me need to go order one of the 164bt units.

Thanks OP for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Cool. Glad it was beneficial.. But wow active capable with the Clarion for $120. That would be a damn good head-to-head comparison I think. The 164 is over $100 more. On paper, they both spec out quite similar. There's gotta be something too good to be true with the Clarion. Isn't a bad looking head unit also:


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

The clarion is nice and I think it was closer to 200 when they were released. 

For me I would be buying the alpine over it based only on being able to adjust settings so easy. 

I don't have a preference for usb location but if you don't want it on the front the clarion might be the answer. 

Why can't they both have a front a rear usb?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I have the Clarion - the menu structure is a bit funky but totally workable. The crossover options aren't the best but good enough for government work. The B/T mic is integral (on the face plate) which works in the car I put it in but wouldn't well, I'm sure, if your radio is not at close to "mouth level". You can get an external mic, though. It doesn't have HD radio built-in and the HD module you can buy for it is huge and isn't very good - reduces FM reception range noticeably and apparently doesn't have much longevity. But overall, I like the Clarion a lot - time alignment works a treat.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> I have the Clarion - the menu structure is a bit funky


funky menu = 80PRS.. That rascal is funky like a monkey


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Babs said:


> funky menu = 80PRS.. That rascal is funky like a monkey


What are you talking about? The menu structure looks fine to me!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, which is why I say alpine or pioneer or some head unit maker please.. full hd and bt features, carplay, no-disc, 8 channels, all discrete and solid dac's and op-amp stage, no int amp, full dsp, strong balanced outs, tuneit-style app for dsp control, flac and wav etc. rear ports. clean front face made of something better than craplastic. I'd be all over it. 

Remove all the int amps and disc in a double-din and look at all that SQ space inside a typical 2-din chassis.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Babs said:


> Yeah, which is why I say alpine or pioneer or some head unit maker please.. full hd and bt features, carplay, no-disc, 8 channels, all discrete and solid dac's and op-amp stage, no int amp, full dsp, strong balanced outs, tuneit-style app for dsp control, flac and wav etc. rear ports. clean front face made of something better than craplastic. I'd be all over it.
> 
> Remove all the int amps and disc in a double-din and look at all that SQ space inside a typical 2-din chassis.


I'm with you but the would probably only sell to people on this forum


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

legend94 said:


> I'm with you but the would probably only sell to people on this forum


Group Buy?


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

another thing I prefer is the volume knob far left, not left center. 

And man, does that video make the 164 look like a Walmart level Pioneer or what? :cwm8: This is not looking good for us Alpine fans.


----------



## dbwinger (Jan 12, 2014)

I have owned and used a Clarion CZ702 for about a year. I like it but recently purchased the DEH-80PRS (installing soon). For the most part I like the CZ702. The things I don't like that lead to the switch: the display is very hard to read in daylight, the FM reception is very spotty where other head units I have owned have been noticeably better, and last I'm not sure the pre-out voltage is as high as it claims. I get a slight amount of hissing when I mute any source. I have read the DEH-80PRS manual and I find the menus and adjustments on the CZ702 a lot more intuitive. If the CZ702 didn't have those three big flaws I might have kept it.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I still need to play with alpine app for tuning the EQ, and save a few different settings. The app crashed big time with my iPhone before, but there has been about 2 extra app updates since the last time I used it.

I'm am disappointed to only find only 6 and 12 db slopes on the new active xover units, but I assume I do not need to pull the dash to flip a switch to change it from standard to network mode like the 80 Prs. I liked the 80 PRS display, I could see the time track time and remaining time on the screen, the alpine only shows current track time without the track name, or for a very brief time or just the clock time only. No big deal just a small preference where I could see more information on one screen.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

TuneIt app is actually quite good. Adjusting is I dare say great. Unfortunately I've not used it with a head unit worthy of using it for in an active setup. Just running single signal pair flat full bandwidth from my 149.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Customers f'ing LOVE the TuneIt app after we make it work with their phone - they can never seem to get it to work, haha. I don't sell at the shop but I demo'd it to a guy who just got a 149 and he went in and bought one or two more for his other cars.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a windows phone so can't use the app. It doesn't do anything I cant do easily from the hu though. (I've played around with it on my gf's android phone)


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I know everybody loves it, I have to try it again, only settings I use is the EQ, TA and sub phase. I thought it was going to be wireless and the HU gets totally locked out once the phone is connected with the app. 

Having up to 5 custom Eq settings at a finger tip would be nice and the app is the only way have them


----------



## Eugene86 (May 11, 2013)

If you guys are concerned about USB sticks poking out of the face-plate, as I am, grab one of these:

Cruzer Fit USB Flash Drive by SanDisk

I've been using it with my stock headunit for a few years now and it works great. It's really tiny in size and barely sticks out.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

That's what she said.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> That's what she said.


:laugh:


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> Customers f'ing LOVE the TuneIt app after we make it work with their phone - they can never seem to get it to work, haha. I don't sell at the shop but I demo'd it to a guy who just got a 149 and he went in and bought one or two more for his other cars.



I know right. If Alpine built an 8-ch uber SQ unit with TuneIt, or their next gen DSP maybe, it'll be a big selling point.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Do we have anyone on here that sells these? Or is this a crutchfield order?


----------



## Eugene86 (May 11, 2013)

legend94 said:


> Do we have anyone on here that sells these? Or is this a crutchfield order?


I was considering ordering one from sonicelectronix when they had their last call-in sale. They quoted me $245. I think their regular price is around $280.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Eugene86 said:


> I was considering ordering one from sonicelectronix when they had their last call-in sale. They quoted me $245. I think their regular price is around $280.


I'm guessing that was the double din?

If I'm paying retail I'm going with crutchfield or someone on here that sells alpine.

Guess what? The local shop that has alpine won't be getting my business because they wanted to screw me on running some wire for me. The shop that did it for less than half of what they quoted sells Kenwood


----------



## Eugene86 (May 11, 2013)

legend94 said:


> I'm guessing that was the double din?
> 
> If I'm paying retail I'm going with crutchfield or someone on here that sells alpine.
> 
> Guess what? The local shop that has alpine won't be getting my business because they wanted to screw me on running some wire for me. The shop that did it for less than half of what they quoted sells Kenwood


Yea it was the double din CDE-W265BT.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Eugene86 said:


> Yea it was the double din CDE-W265BT.


I'm going with the single din just because of looks. Would rather have a pocket under it than a Cyclops looking at me.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Eugene86 said:


> If you guys are concerned about USB sticks poking out of the face-plate, as I am, grab one of these:
> 
> Cruzer Fit USB Flash Drive by SanDisk
> 
> I've been using it with my stock headunit for a few years now and it works great. It's really tiny in size and barely sticks out.


Same thing JVC used for their external Bluetooth on the KW-R900BT. I admit, it's pretty unnoticeable.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

legend94 said:


> Do we have anyone on here that sells these? Or is this a crutchfield order?


Maybe


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Eugene86 said:


> If you guys are concerned about USB sticks poking out of the face-plate, as I am, grab one of these:
> 
> Cruzer Fit USB Flash Drive by SanDisk
> 
> I've been using it with my stock headunit for a few years now and it works great. It's really tiny in size and barely sticks out.


The tiny flash drives are great if all you need the USB for is accessing music stored on said flash drive. The front USB still stinks for anything that requires a cable.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

rton20s said:


> The tiny flash drives are great if all you need the USB for is accessing music stored on said flash drive. The front USB still stinks for anything that requires a cable.


I don't use the port for anything except music, but I still like a clean face. Maybe later they will have something that suits.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Bayboy said:


> I don't use the port for anything except music, but I still like a clean face. Maybe later they will have something that suits.


The flagship model will have the large screen and ports on the back like the 149 I'm guessing


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

BlackHHR said:


> Maybe


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep.. With confidence there. Jus' sayin'


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

legend94 said:


> Thanks buddy!


Welcome Justin.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The new Alpine product line looks very good. Via email, today I received the new color catalog. 
If anyone wants a copy of this new catalog, pm me your email address. I will send you a copy. 
Pricing is not included in the catalog


----------



## fade2blue (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm going to try it active on a set of Focal ISS with a wideband 3" Faital PRO or the Peerless TG9FD. The crossover in 3-way can run flat on all channels and the low range LP will go up to 800 Hz. The draw back is the slopes are limited to 12 db.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

^ tastes are different but I think that head unit doesn't look too bad at all. 

What's with the "bass" button though?

Fade2blue, anxious to read your thoughts on it. If it sounds as good as the 149, id be interested actually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

It really doesn't look bad in those pics at all. It looks very similar to the stock radio in my car, but still, the dot matrix display... Ugh


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

qwank said:


> It really doesn't look bad in those pics at all. It looks very similar to the stock radio in my car, but still, the dot matrix display... Ugh



Actually I'd rather a dot-matrix than a poor attempt at a flashy screen like the 90PRS. The old DRZ was similarly not fancy, but looked great in dash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

fade2blue said:


> I'm going to try it active on a set of Focal ISS with a wideband 3" Faital PRO or the Peerless TG9FD. The crossover in 3-way can run flat on all channels and the low range LP will go up to 800 Hz. The draw back is the slopes are limited to 12 db.


I have to admit from that angle it doesn't look nearly as bad as I thought.

Edit, I just noticed that little usb. Nice!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The 265 double DIN might look better than the 164 single DIN in real life. The lighting is still a bit gaudy on this one as well, but at least the "SOURCE" and "BASS" buttons have the blacked out face to make them a bit more subtle.


----------



## fade2blue (Feb 20, 2015)

The flash drive doesn't stick out as far as the volume knob. I had originally installed the new AVH Pioneer 3 way unit but didn't like not having a volume knob and the constant feedback beep. I did like the file display on it though as it had like 4-5 lines and as you tapped each folder it would bring up a new pane to see the files inside. I doubt the Alpines single line will be as easy. I should have it installed next weekend. I'm stalling until I figure out what amp to get. I'm debating between the KTP-445u or the MRV-F300 running bridged to power the 8"s. This way I'll use the head unit to run the tweeter and the 3" mid. The Focals are only rated for 80W and being installed in a door I don't know if they will handle extra power.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Do these new models still use the black Alpine connector?


----------



## fade2blue (Feb 20, 2015)

If you mean the black multi-pin connector for power and speaker wires, yes.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Good. That makes for easy radio swaps


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

fade2blue said:


>



It's symmetrical for sure and no, it doesn't look half bad. I like the black volume knob that helps it "disappear". But I will reserve the rest for when it's powered up at night. Perhaps it would be even better if you could change the color of the source/bass buttons or at least black them out.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

you can change the color of the buttons to anything you want. and I believe these are the first two USA spec Alpine radios that you can actually change the display color also.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The color of the square lights surrounding the source & bass buttons (what I meant)?


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Bayboy said:


> The color of the square lights surrounding the source & bass buttons (what I meant)?


I agree, they would look better all black with just the lettering lit up. 

on my 149 I have everything red, and during the day the source button looks purple since it's blue plastic. I wish they would have made these clear at least.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I respect Alpine, but they just have to throw that signature "blue" on a lot of their headunits which kills it for me. I suppose true Alpine fans don't mind though.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Bayboy said:


> I respect Alpine, but they just have to throw that signature "blue" on a lot of their headunits which kills it for me. I suppose true Alpine fans don't mind though.


To me Alpines should be green. I hate the blue also.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

qwank said:


> To me Alpines should be green. I hate the blue also.


Totally agree! I really liked that "Alpine green" with the chiclet buttons.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

1996blackmax said:


> Totally agree! I really liked that "Alpine green" with the chiclet buttons.


Times a millions!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I like the buttons placement , seems a bit better for functionality and operation.

I tend to not see the pause button on my 148 or confuse it with the other small one that changees the display.

Hopefully BB will start selling these, they already sell the pioneer 2700 and 3700 and I can get a killer deal but after a few things I read like the RCA's are only 2.7 volts and some noise issues with a 1700 I'm not too sure about the pioneers anymore, maybe it's not such a big deal and there were just some faulty units since there were only a couple of issues so far.


----------



## jets76 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have to say this particular dot matrix display looks so hokey and cheap looking. My 7878 display looks 100 times better and characters easier to read. Biolite would have been great too. I just don't understand why they do this.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

You'll get used to that, That does not bother me


----------



## jets76 (Dec 3, 2009)

No, drives me crazy.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

jets76 said:


> No, drives me crazy.


Same here. It's really the #1 reason why I don't own this double din right now and also the main reason I want to retire my 9833. I wish I spent the extra $100 on the 9835 12 years ago.


----------



## jets76 (Dec 3, 2009)

qwank said:


> Same here. It's really the #1 reason why I don't own this double din right now and also the main reason I want to retire my 9833. I wish I spent the extra $100 on the 9835 12 years ago.


I hear you and same goes for me. I went from 7558, 7878, 9835, 9887 all new. I will say the bio lite got much better and brighter for daytime on the 9887 from 9835. The screen was smaller though. My 7558 has one of the nicest looking classic displays I've seen to date.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I also remember going from the 7558 to a CD player....7949, 7894, 7998, 9835, 9887, 117, & 7939.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

owner's manual is finally online:

http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_CDE-W265BT_EN.pdf

I just glanced through it real quick but a couple of cool things in here I noticed:

3way mode is selected right from the face and then turning the unit off then back on, as opposed to a switch on the top of the unit like the older radios. 

3way mode can be utilized with the pre outs for high, mid and sub, OR using the speaker outs for high and mid and the preout for sub. That's pretty cool. 

There's an option that lets you keep the radio on for a set amount of time after the key is turned off.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Happen to see this vid demonstrating 3-way mode or "Network"... Where and why that term became popular with Pioneer or Alpine I dunno. Anywho. If the guy in the vid is super cheezy, I apologize. I didn't actually listen, just watched no volume as the guy is darn near painful to tolerate when he starts trying to crack jokes when you just want the info.


----------



## fade2blue (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes the 5 star guys try to make the videos entertaining. I appreciate that they at post demos on different head units. My local stores only carry stuff that's about 2 years old and they rarely have anything on a demo board to test. The TA on the Alpine will do 6 speakers were the Pioneer treats the low range/ sub as one. This makes sense for a 2 way + sub but for less so for a 3 way on the doors/dash.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah.. Head units have caught up to actually offer band pass now, while we've all moved on to wanting 8+ fully processed channels. 

If I were the king of Alpine.. Oh the joy you'd have. No discs.. 10 outputs (oh no he didn't just say 10 channels did he)  .. All audiophile grade.. No internal amp.. No craplastic glossy face.. Straight up texture black.. Basically a source, tuner, DSP, preamp in a box.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

It appears the lower lighting can be changed, and not just blue which is good. Quite possible it can be blacked out which would be even better. Still don't like the limited slopes though. They should at least have included -24db as an option. That's pretty much standard on any decent deck.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> It appears the lower lighting can be changed, and not just blue which is good. Quite possible it can be blacked out which would be even better. Still don't like the limited slopes though. They should at least have included -24db as an option. That's pretty much standard on any decent deck.


Yeah I'd take these units like the x700 pioneers with "active-capable" band-passing with a grain of salt for their intent.. Neither can replace the capabilities of something like a 99RS or even 80PRS, or any good outboard DSP. However, for their design intent, they provide a tool to get by with for a small tweet/mid/Sub setup. 

I suppose while many of us would probably shell out 4 times the cash for what I've described as my "dream head unit", I guess there's a big big market for these $200 starter music-centered units. Which is a good thing.. Gets kids doing active, which brings more into the market as a "gateway drug" to entice and bolster the DSP market.  Whoah.. Ok, I've had entirely too much coffee.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Babs said:


> If I were the king of Alpine.. Oh the joy you'd have. No discs.. 10 outputs (oh no he didn't just say 10 channels did he)  .. All audiophile grade.. No internal amp.. No craplastic glossy face.. Straight up texture black.. Basically a source, tuner, DSP, preamp in a box.


hey, some of us still listen to CDs  and CDs still offer the best sound quality.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Mmmm, no complaints with my 148, but I've noticed the stiffness and loud clicks of the alpine remotes, and that video brings back the loud painful stiff click
when they pressed those two buttons at the same time, to change the mode.

Did they fail or just needed to wait for the slow screen to show the change instead of hearing that painful stiff click again to get it going? 

3 way mode or network mode? I'm confused,  pioneer uses a standard mode and network mode for active.

Now we got network for standard and 3 way for active from alpine


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Babs said:


> Yeah.. Head units have caught up to actually offer band pass now, while we've all moved on to wanting 8+ fully processed channels.
> 
> If I were the king of Alpine.. Oh the joy you'd have. No discs.. 10 outputs (oh no he didn't just say 10 channels did he)  .. All audiophile grade.. No internal amp.. No craplastic glossy face.. Straight up texture black.. Basically a source, tuner, DSP, preamp in a box.


Any nobody but us would buy it if it was priced high, which it would be.

Look at the white JBL MS amps. Easiest amps to use ever made and you can see exactly what crossover you're doing vs. guessing with an ancient dial, not overtly overpriced per say, great size, underrated, great SQ... nobody bought them and now they're gone. Basically what amps SHOULD BE just like what you're describing.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

qwank said:


> hey, some of us still listen to CDs  and CDs still offer the best sound quality.


Lossless on USB/Device? 

Can't remember last time I used a disc.. Oh, yeah.. Sorry.. Yesterday. SMD DD-1 disc to set gains.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep... a shame they're no more, but glad I at least got two of the 4 channels and one of the mono. Plan to keep them as long as I can. You won't find too many amps with that much flexibility aside from the new amps w/ dsp coming out, but they aren't going for what the MS amps went for either. Well, at least what I paid for them on closeouts w/ coupons. They will only be missed by those who could appreciate them unfortunately.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> Any nobody but us would buy it if it was priced high, which it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the white JBL MS amps. Easiest amps to use ever made and you can see exactly what crossover you're doing vs. guessing with an ancient dial, not overtly overpriced per say, great size, underrated, great SQ... nobody bought them and now they're gone. Basically what amps SHOULD BE just like what you're describing.



Yeah I always wanted to try them. The sub amp appears still available but the 4-ch only refurbs and used I guess. Still limited by the time-align capable outputs of the head unit, but plenty of crossover capability.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Babs said:


> Yeah I always wanted to try them. The sub amp appears still available but the 4-ch only refurbs and used I guess. Still limited by the time-align capable outputs of the head unit, but plenty of crossover capability.



It's great for limited dsp headunits like the limited Alpine or even the 80prs (if you want to expand it's use). What they can't accomplish in xover points, it can easily make up for it as long as everything outside of xover functions still operate normally in standard mode. The 80prs does for sure, so in conjunction with it you lose nothing. Main reason for me opting for them.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> It's great for limited dsp headunits like the limited Alpine or even the 80prs (if you want to expand it's use). What they can't accomplish in xover points, it can easily make up for it as long as everything outside of xover functions still operate normally in standard mode. The 80prs does for sure, so in conjunction with it you lose nothing. Main reason for me opting for them.


Yep, the MS amps would be a great pairing for the Alpine 147/148/149. They give the time alignment you need and a half way decent 9 band parametric (still no L/R), but lack the necessary crossovers. The MS amps would fill that gap nicely.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Yep, the MS amps would be a great pairing for the Alpine 147/148/149. They give the time alignment you need and a half way decent 9 band parametric (still no L/R), but lack the necessary crossovers. The MS amps would fill that gap nicely.


Yep.. Sadly, having run initially an MS-8, and now Helix DSP, I do have to say I've tasted more than 5 fully-processed channels, and llllllike it. I fear I'm jaded now with head units wishing mainly for sheer awesome SQ even if they only had a single RCA pair, and extensive lossless-type file format capability.. Something optical out would just blow my skirt up to be sure. Add carplay and I'd be just giddy.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I was not so much of a cd user, I thought 80 mins was the max regardless, until I found out making a media cd I can put over 50 four min songs in a cd with 320k AAC files, that is longer than any playlist I would have in my phone or iPod. 

Maybe these are the market test HUs, hope to see a DD with DVD player and more slopes eventually. Although my amps can handle the active network


----------



## moparman1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Personally, I can honestly say i can't see myself ever buying another alpine head unit in the foreseeable future. I have a cde-hd149bt and it doesn't sound nearly as good as any of the other hu i own. Dac sucks and pre amp is horrid. Clips output at 21out of 35. Older alpines were amazing. The newer stuff i would put in the same class as dual. My opinion only.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

moparman1 said:


> Personally, I can honestly say i can't see myself ever buying another alpine head unit in the foreseeable future. I have a cde-hd149bt and it doesn't sound nearly as good as any of the other hu i own. Dac sucks and pre amp is horrid. Clips output at 21out of 35. Older alpines were amazing. The newer stuff i would put in the same class as dual. My opinion only.




Wow!! That's pretty harsh.. were they actually that bad?


----------



## jets76 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bayboy said:


> Wow!! That's pretty harsh.. were they actually that bad?


+1

Really that bad???


----------



## moparman1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have three entry level to mid grade Pioneer, two JVC, a Panasonic, Alpine 9885, and the 149. They all sound better than the 149. I just bought an 80prs to replace it. Haven't installed it yet.


----------



## moparman1 (Jan 16, 2014)

It doesn't sound terrible. And at low to moderate levels it's decent. But it becomes obvious that it starts distorting as you go up in volume. The only way around it was to set the gains higher on the amps to keep the volume low on the hu. But that introduces another problem. Only having 20 positions on the volume it's often too quiet or the next step is too loud. I will say I like the features it offers and the eq is very decent. I just think it sounds lifeless and lacks something in detail. Overall it isn't a bad unit but if you're critical about sound i think a lot of hus sound better.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm sure you've done this but just to verify, have you disabled the internal amp?

I'll be interested in your take on the 80PRS vs the 149BT. I have both, with 149 currently in dash, and I'm considering swapping back over as well, though I'm running a Helix DSP.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I get clean sound from my 148, with Eq bands flat or below flat and even output levels reduced.

I admit despite how easy it is to set the gains with my amps, It took me a while to get it right, with this HU and now with 230 plus watts per midbass, at 22-24 vol I get plenty of good sound even with 24db slopes for my mids and sub.

Setting the gains for the sub was the trickiest thing, but having the subs output vol half way did the trick to get the best bass from my HU


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Alrojoca said:


> I get clean sound from my 148, with Eq bands flat or below flat and even output levels reduced.
> 
> I admit despite how easy it is to set the gains with my amps, It took me a while to get it right, with this HU and now with 230 plus watts per midbass, at 22-24 vol I get plenty of good sound even with 24db slopes for my mids and sub.
> 
> Setting the gains for the sub was the trickiest thing, but having the subs output vol half way did the trick to get the best bass from my HU



How are you getting 230 on your midbass?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Bayboy said:


> How are you getting 230 on your midbass?


One of the 4ch amps is bridged, and the output level is reduced by 22% on each channel, using 14 volts checked while idling. Power was not measured simply assumed based on the amps tests done by you know the few tests done, if the amps display dial reduces output like it does, I assume it reduces power, if it does not, maybe my estimate is wrong, maybe I'm getting more than that.

230 would be max at 90% HU volume, with loud tracks, I don't play at that high, maybe at 75%, and with some extremely low volume tracks, I do play it at 35 max vol without distortion or clipping


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I got my 164bt installed today and hooked up to an alpine v9. After having maybe an hour with it I believe I have a winner. 

One thing however is setting the gains, I might not have to set them. 

I left the amp gains all the way down just until I could test to make sure everything was working correctly. 

To my surprise I can only turn it up to about 60 percent of the volume and it be as loud as want it to be. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

What number was the hu volume dial set at, when you barely moved the gain dial on the amp?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Alrojoca said:


> What number was the hu volume dial set at, when you barely moved the gain dial on the amp?


The amp gain is still set at the lowest setting. The head unit at the highest volume I will listen to it is at 21. It goes up to 35.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

legend94 said:


> I got my 164bt installed today and hooked up to an alpine v9. After having maybe an hour with it I believe I have a winner.
> 
> One thing however is setting the gains, I might not have to set them.
> 
> ...


If it's clean as a Q and acceptible noise floor, I say rock it.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

That's weird. With my 149 hooked up to a V75, I have the front speakers bridged and the gains at half way. I can turn the volume to about 18 before my speakers start clipping.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Babs said:


> If it's clean as a Q and acceptible noise floor, I say rock it.


:rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:

I agree and hope it stays the same after I get to work with the system more.

I just remembered I set the crossovers on the amp as a safety measure until I had deck ones set. That might change things slightly. 



qwank said:


> That's weird. With my 149 hooked up to a V75, I have the front speakers bridged and the gains at half way. I can turn the volume to about 18 before my speakers start clipping.


It might be as simple as the efficiency difference and placement of our driver's. My alpine sheet says 135 watts per channel, what was yours?


----------



## moparman1 (Jan 16, 2014)

qwank said:


> That's weird. With my 149 hooked up to a V75, I have the front speakers bridged and the gains at half way. I can turn the volume to about 18 before my speakers start clipping.


Keep in mind that's 18 out of 35. Gains are set a little high imo. I'd aim for 28-30 before clipping. Just gives you a smaller increase per increment.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll have to look at my sheet when I get home. I'm not sure it gives the actual specs bridged though. It's supposed to be 200w bridged. I'm running SPR-60C which are rated at 110w RMS. I think I should get some better speakers, I would like it to go louder. It is clean the whole way though until I hear the speakers pop. Maybe they aren't actually clipping, I don't really know the terms for everything.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

moparman1 said:


> Keep in mind that's 18 out of 35. Gains are set a little high imo. I'd aim for 28-30 before clipping. Just gives you a smaller increase per increment.


yeah, I have to get out there and reset everything with a volt meter again. I can get the sub channel perfect, but for some reason my readings on the other 4 channels are never correct.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

qwank said:


> I'll have to look at my sheet when I get home. I'm not sure it gives the actual specs bridged though. It's supposed to be 200w bridged. I'm running SPR-60C which are rated at 110w RMS. I think I should get some better speakers, I would like it to go louder. It is clean the whole way though until I hear the speakers pop. Maybe they aren't actually clipping, I don't really know the terms for everything.


With you running passive that makes it harder to compare. I'm actually using some alpine spx17 pro mids and like what I hear so far. The tweeters are scan d3004 and I have some r3004 to try next


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

legend94 said:


> With you running passive that makes it harder to compare. I'm actually using some alpine spx17 pro mids and like what I hear so far. The tweeters are scan d3004 and I have some r3004 to try next


true, it's like apples to oranges at this point, but you are correct, my gains are set too high. I'm going to lower them down before I leave work until I get time to set them correctly. 

I was thinking of trying a PDX-F6, then I could have 150w at the fronts and 300 bridged to the sub, which is pretty close to what I have right now with the V75.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

legend94 said:


> The amp gain is still set at the lowest setting. The head unit at the highest volume I will listen to it is at 21. It goes up to 35.


When you have the HU vol at 35 max, the amps gains should be lower, when the HU volume is lower, the amps gains should be higher.


21 is too low to be too loud, if the amp gains can not be set lower, the HU has levels, for the crossovers, output levels in audio crossover section, you can reduce those levels as needed to make your loudest track be as loud as you can stand it at 26-29, and the lowest volume track at 34-35 max volume. Alpine has those set at 0 db and you can decrease up to minus 7 db's if I remember correctly. 

I still would try to have some gain dialed on the amp even if it is 1/16 or 1/32 if it is set at the lowest setting.


Same advice for qwank, reduce the amp gains with increased HU volmume and play with the xovers output levels.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Alrojoca said:


> Same advice for qwank, reduce the amp gains with increased HU volmume and play with the xovers output levels.


Thanks, will do. 

I just remembered I haven't even touched the amp gains since I put the 149 in, I was running the stock HU before with an interface and it was only putting out 0.5v. I put the car away for the winter right after the HU change and just recently brought it back out.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I just turned the gains for the fronts down all the way and it's clean to 35. I turned it up to the min line and it sounds really good now. I can also adjust the sub output from the HU now, I had to keep it at 15 before since I couldn't go past 15 on the volume.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

qwank said:


> I just turned the gains for the fronts down all the way and it's clean to 35. I turned it up to the min line and it sounds really good now. I can also adjust the sub output from the HU now, I had to keep it at 15 before since I couldn't go past 15 on the volume.


Thanks for haring the information. After some crossover and eq work I can turn mine up to around 25 as my loudest listening setting. Still have the gains on the lowest setting.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^. Pm sent


----------



## Sunyvale01ss (Apr 16, 2015)

I just installed the 1din version of this and I like it so far. I'm running (3-way mode, of course) LPG tweets right off the deck, Vifa mids and a Peerless sub through amps. Haven't dialed it in or really even set the gains, but it shows promise. It's not going to sound as good as what I took out, but that car got too noisy because of other mods despite damping and decoupling.


----------



## Kapp1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Any one know if these decks have time alignment.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Kapp1 said:


> Any one know if these decks have time alignment.


the 164 does even though i am not that far into my install. just happy to have everything in


----------



## fade2blue (Feb 20, 2015)

Mine sounds terrible unless the media expander is on. The eq only seems to affect certain bands regardless of what freq. you pick. I have it connected to an mrv -300 using some kicker rca and I get turn on/off pops and when pressing buttons on the hu.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

fade2blue said:


> Mine sounds terrible unless the media expander is on. The eq only seems to affect certain bands regardless of what freq. you pick. I have it connected to an mrv -300 using some kicker rca and I get turn on/off pops and when pressing buttons on the hu.





Sounds like you need to double check your connections and wiring. And when you have 9 EQ bands, you are not going to notice significant sound differences as when you only have 3 or 5 bands.

The loudness works well at lower volume levels, if you turn it off and turn the volume passed 27 you may hear what you did with the vol at 15-18 with the MX loudness on


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

I think the manufacturers need to revise their terminology and state 2.1 instead of three-way. In my head, if I read three-way capable, I'm reading it as the radio being able to handle a three-way (tweets, mids, midbass) system in addition to a subwoofer.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah.. The reason I try to use terms like 2-way+sub, but really 3-way is technically more correct, it's just that we've been so trained to think in car terms like "active 2-way" disregarding the sub as if it's simply a given. So the 99RS is technically 4-way capable, like about all DSP's, and these are 3-way capable.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

jb4674 said:


> I think the manufacturers need to revise their terminology and state 2.1 instead of three-way. In my head, if I read three-way capable, I'm reading it as the radio being able to handle a three-way (tweets, mids, midbass) system in addition to a subwoofer.


it's been the same terminology as long as i can remember even though it can get confusing quick. 

2.1 or 3.1 would be handy...


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe 2 way front and sub, or 3 way front and sub could be easier to understand.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

To me the .1 stuff is clear but also "branding". It is, in fact, 2, 3, or 4 way, not 2.1 way.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Or maybe T/M/MB/S ... Tells ya all you need to know pretty much. Examples:

T/M/S 
.. My humble little system (where the 80PRS and "active" Alpines or Pioneers stop, except for the 99RS)

T/M/R/S 
.. My system after I add rears (where the 99RS stops as does most DSP's)

T/M/MB/S
.. Typical 3-way frontstage + sub (where the 99RS stops as does about all DSP's)

T/M/MB/RT/RM/S (where you'd need multiple DSP's)
.. 3-way frontstage plus active 2-way rear plus sub = good luck tuning that business.. Especially since you got at least 11 channels, more like 12 needed for that kind of insanity. 

I dig it.. I think I'll use these terms going forward.


... But another reason I'm liking the DSP built-into-amp concept. (Helix, Brax, Kicker). Add amp channels, you've also added processing channels. The sky is the limit. Want 16 channels all active, do a stack of Kicker Q-class's and yer dun except for the fun you're gonna have tuning it. If the market really embraces this, we might see head units simply feed a couple pairs of RCA's, like the OLD days. I have 8 channels at the ready from the Helix DSP, fed by a single L/R RCA run. It's a beautiful thing. Granted it's still noisy analog that's already gone through a D/A conversion unfortunately.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

2 way front, sub and rear fill 8 channels ,3 way front sub and rear fill 10 channels.

The use of wide banders defeat the letters terminology, or creates confusion,I think


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Alrojoca said:


> 2 way front, sub and rear fill 8 channels ,3 way front sub and rear fill 10 channels.
> 
> The use of wide banders defeat the letters terminology, or creates confusion,I think


Gotcha covered... WB/MB/R/S


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Babs said:


> Gotcha covered... WB/MB/R/S


What about horns? Point source? 

I'm guessing for manufacturers, it is probably just easier to stick with 2 Way, 3 Way, 4Way, etc and let us crazies figure out how they are actually going to use all of the channels.


----------



## fade2blue (Feb 20, 2015)

After messing with this unit for a while I can comment on a few of its features.

The TA is 6 channel in 3 way mode. This means the sub/low speakers can be installed in say the doors and adjusted independently. The new AVH pioneers only offer a 5 channel TA and the sub/low is intended to be a single source.

The EQ doesnt seem to affect the sound as much as other brands I have used. I dont know if the Q value is too narrow but it seems like the center freqs for mid low and high (band 2, band 5, band 8) are the only ones that change the sound. The EQ range is +/- 7 db per band and the Q is 3-5. The AVH on the other hand does not have a parametric EQ but the adjustment range is +/- 12 db.

The MX is selectable for each source which is nice especially if you have Sirius which sounds worse than AM. My old Kenwood KDC-x996 would let you set an EQ curve for each source which was nice. The AVH to my knowledge doesnt address this at all.

The speaker attenuation level on the Alpine is 0 to - 12 db. The AVH will adjust +10 to -24 db and is L/R independent for high and mid speakers.

The 2 line display on the Alpine is the biggest pain when searching through a flash drive. If you use folder groups within folders to organize anything they will be useless when searching. You can search for files or folders. When you pick folders every folder on the drive is displayed in a single list. The AVH shows the folders/files exactly as you write them. Each sub folder expands when selected to show whatever is inside. 

Overall the Alpine is better suited for a 3 way set up in terms of crossover and TA. The Pioneer is geared for a 2.1 system. If you dont need the low speaker TA you can bypass the Pioneer HU sub xover and use what the amp has to run the drivers higher. 

The Pioneer is easier to use due to the touchscreen but Im not convinced that the touchscreen would be as reliable as the Alpine display with multiple buttons. Also the AVH buttons feel cheap and you have to hit the "home" key frequently when going through menus.


----------



## Nothingface5384 (Jul 8, 2013)

Just came across the alpine CDE-164BT
Sounds like good head unit for people considering the 80prs price wise and perhaps even the cz702 feature wise


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Just purchased this HU (CDE-W265BT) for my daughter. Guess I'll get to try out a newer Alpine HU....it has been a little while. I was using a CDA-7949 paired with a PXA-H600 processor in my last car. That's an old setup.

It's nice to finally get the rest of the system in her car. Hoping this HU will help me get her car sounding nice for her.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

A note on these and tuning.. I'd imagine you'd certainly want to take advantage of the TuneIt app for an easy interface dialing it in. If you try it, report back how that goes for you maybe.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I have actually been playing with the app a little on my phone. I'll try it & report back.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

fade2blue said:


> After messing with this unit for a while I can comment on a few of its features.
> 
> The TA is 6 channel in 3 way mode. This means the sub/low speakers can be installed in say the doors and adjusted independently. The new AVH pioneers only offer a 5 channel TA and the sub/low is intended to be a single source.
> 
> ...






Nothing new on these new Alpines, compared to my HU, except the lack of band pass for the main channels, and the higher freq crossing for the tweeters (Active crossovers) , everything else is the same, TA for the 5th and 6th channel, everything mentioned, also not only the xover levels can be adjusted in pairs (F, R, subs) but each source, like radio, BT, CD or USB can be adjusted to compensate for the difference in volumes between each source.

The Pioneer could benefit to adjust or center the stage a bit better since it offers individual channel output levels, while the Alpines do it only in pairs.

If these Alpines had an extra USB port or simply not located on the front, it would be better in my opinion.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Finished installing the CDE-W265BT in my daughter's car this weekend. I was pleasantly surprised by it. The DSP built into it was enough to help make the system sound a lot better. I like the fact that it has nice big buttons, makes it easy to use. I also like that it has Bluetooth built in....her car did not come with it. As for the Alpine app, it does make things like adjusting the PEQ & crossover very easy, but it was easier to adjust the TA through the HU. It was a lot faster to go through the HU for the TA. The app does have some issues, one of which is the fact that it tells you that you can't use it while driving....this while I'm sitting parked in the car. Seems like when I uploaded the saved settings I had made, it uploaded them minus the time alignment settings. Have to play around with it some more in case I made a mistake. It's a good tool to have though. My daughter is moving later this month, & if she ever needs to, she can sign into the Alpine app & just upload the settings I have saved on there. It was nice to use the defeat function to show her how much better it sounds after her pops spent some time tweaking things out .


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice!

That is odd on the T/A settings and not letting you tune while parked.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

any pics of it installed?


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Babs said:


> Nice!
> 
> That is odd on the T/A settings and not letting you tune while parked.


Yeah, it's a nice HU. I think it's great that Alpine is still producing good HU's with built in processing & that are easy to use. I like the fact that it has actual buttons instead of going though a bunch of menus for basic functions. I think ease of use while driving is pretty important....especially when it's my kids doing the driving .

I actually read that people where having the same issue with the app while parked. I understand why they did it, but it's way too sensitive. I just started keeping my phone very still while using it. As for the TA settings, it may have been my mistake. I definitely will play with it some more. 






qwank said:


> any pics of it installed?


A couple, but it was before I cleaned things up. The dark red setting pictured is actually a good amount darker in person. I like that you can make it the classic "Alpine green" too.


----------



## venki7744 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi All,

Just got this HU for myself, while waiting for this to arrive, can anyone of you tell me what "FLAT" setting in crossover means. I am assuming that full range would be passed to that channel (20-20khz). I am planning to use the "Hi" in this mode as I have a mid range tweeter enclosure crossed via a passive xover. My plan is to set the HPF at around 300Hz via my amp so that the mid-tweeter combo can play up from 300Hz. This way I can retain the TA for this channel. Any pointers would be really helpful.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Flat is the pass through setting, meaning that it's in the off position.


----------



## venki7744 (Feb 18, 2014)

1996blackmax said:


> Flat is the pass through setting, meaning that it's in the off position.


So it means that the entire Freq range will flow into that particular channel, am I correct?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

venki7744 said:


> So it means that the entire Freq range will flow into that particular channel, am I correct?


That's correct.. Do not send "flat" channels to your tweeters! I repeat.. Don't send "flat" to your tweeters. Verify any signal sent to tweeters or small mids even is high-passed at a safe frequency. Daily PSA. Thank you.


----------



## venki7744 (Feb 18, 2014)

Babs said:


> That's correct.. Do not send "flat" channels to your tweeters! I repeat.. Don't send "flat" to your tweeters. Verify any signal sent to tweeters or small mids even is high-passed at a safe frequency. Daily PSA. Thank you.


No sire, I would be setting HPF to 300 Hz in my amp (Zapco ST-5X). Besides that the midrange (Fountek Fe85) and tweeters are crossed via a passive xover at 5khz. I was running these active (again with the passive crossovers) via Windows tablet >> Jriver >> 5.1 USB sound card (Maya U5), but unfortunately the whole system was unstable with occasional cracks and pops. So decided to switch back to something little more conventional.

Mid-Twt Enclosure:








Passive crossover:








Thanks Again,
Venki


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Bet it sounds nice with the speakers aimed that way. What is the volume of the enclosures?


----------



## venki7744 (Feb 18, 2014)

1996blackmax said:


> Bet it sounds nice with the speakers aimed that way. What is the volume of the enclosures?


Yeah to my ears it did sound nice, unfortunately for the past few months i have not been able to power these up due to all the issues I had with the active setup via the tablet. If I remember correctly it above 1l but I will measure it again and confirm.

Cheers,
Venki


----------



## venki7744 (Feb 18, 2014)

1996blackmax said:


> What is the volume of the enclosures?


Just following up on this, the enclosure volume is around .6l. If my mathematics is still correct ( 50% of a 30 deg section of a sphere which is of radius 15 cm ).

Edit: I have stuffed this with Poly-fill so effective volume would be >.6l.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I have been toying with the idea of doing something like this to get my mids on axis.


----------

